# Has anyone ever heard of Rob George?



## webbsj (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of Rob George? He is presenting at Origins in Columbus, OH this month on the topic of Russian Hand to Hand. Here is the write-up:

Russian Hand-to-Hand Combat 
Date/Time: THU 9:00 AM 
Location: E161A 
Presenter: Rob George 
Description: 
This presentation will include an explanation of Russian hand-to-hand combat (to include the differences between SAMBO and SYSTEMA), an overview of its development and an examination of the deception plan the Soviet's implemented to hide the true nature of their system, and a close look at various techniques and training methods. 

I'm thinking about attending, but I'm not familiar with the presenter.

Thanks
Steve


----------

